# Tiered seating + bar seating



## rac254 (Nov 27, 2012)

I constructed a foot high platform for a second level of tiered seating. I used 1x10 every 2 ft with 3/4" plywood top. Behind that area I installed a 46" high bar. I used backsplash from home depot for the surface of the bar and used an outdoor grade paint to make the surface more cleanable. The bar room is 10ftx 12ft. the brighter colors in the bar area allow me to keep dimmer light levels, but still be able to eat without impacting the screen. The only difference between the last two pictures is the dimmer switches on the overhead lighting. The screen is about 20 ft from the bar area and 9ft wide. All of the AV equipment is behind the curtain to the right of the bar area. Next step is real furniture!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Lookin good! Great job!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks swell! Good job on the back bar area. Sweet place to chill and eat.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks great! It kind of reminds me of my cousins Theater build.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## xm41907 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks great!


----------

